# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Monedas al vaso a traves de la mesa!! versiones y libros donde encontrar el efecto??

## darkd

Pues eso, yo actualmente hago la versión de Vernon de stars of mágica, pero me gustaría saber si existen mas versiones, para retocar el juego cogiendo los mejores detalles de una y otra versión

----------


## Mistico

Uff el número de versiones tiende a infinito. Yo estoy enamorado de la versión de Pipo, publicada en sus notas "Magia para miopes"

Un saludo.

----------


## fernando santos

La clásica de Dai Vernon está en Estrellas de la magia
Tamariz tiene una variante en Monedas, Monedas y Monedas
En los videos de David Stone hay varios muy interesantes
Hay un DVD de George McBride con una muy clásica
También puedes verlo en las DVD de David Roht
.... y como te han dicho así hasta el infinito

----------


## magoTom

Gabi pareras tiene otra versión de no me acuerdo ahora quien ,muy buena tambien


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## julioso

Por comentar versiones, una bastante sencilla y que a mi parecer es un icono de este juego...
Las canguro de joaquin navajas. Están publicadas en su canutillo.
Es un juego que funciona 100% con una claridad a más no poder y en la que entra en contacto el público (realizan acciones ellos)
Lo hago muy a menudo cuando me dejan monedas por ahí, pido un vaso en el bar que sea y lo hago, no te hace falta ni tapete.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vwxvbehmE

----------


## xXDarkDeadXx

Amigo mío..... Sabe usted dónde puedo aprender a hacer eso?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk

----------

